# Înv. și reg.



## seitt

Greetings

It's in this wonderful dictionary:
http://dexonline.ro/definitie/cocon

Please, what does “Înv. și reg.” mean and stand for?

Unfortunately my Romanian isn’t good enough for me to navigate the site effectively – if there is a table of abbreviations, please let me know.

Every blessing,

Simon


----------



## féebleue

Hello,

Înv.= archaic
reg.= regional

I don't know if the site has a table of abbreviations, but you can hover your mouse over the abbreviations underlined with a dotted line to see what they mean (if you can understand the Romanian word, that is).

Hope this helps!


----------



## seitt

Thank you so much, all clear now!


----------



## arcasul

Înv. = Învechit


----------



## seitt

Many thanks, most useful to have the Romanian.


----------

